#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόστιμο μετά την 28.07.2011  (Ν.4014/11)

## kour

Υπάρχει μια κατασκευή (πέργκολα) που *κατασκευάστηκε μετά την 28.7.2011* . Αρα δεν μπορεί να ενταχθεί στον 4178, το πρόστιμο όμως θα βγει με τον  (4014) 4178. Έτσι και υπολογίσθηκε μετά από έκθεση αυτοψίας. Το ερώτημα μου είναι :
Μπορώ ,  να κάνω χρήση του άρθρου 23 παράγραφο 1α  και την εγκύκλιο ΓΓΧΑΠ /οικ925/24-2-2004 καθώς επίσης και του άρθρου 25 §5στ και στην περίπτωση πέργολας , (που δεν επαυξάνει τα στοιχεία δόμησης ) να εκδώσω άδεια με το   ΦΕΚ Β Αρ. Φύλλου 2605 15/10/2013  με αρ. Οικ 55174 και ημερομηνία ανάρτησης στην ΔΙΑΥΓΕΙΑ (ΑΔΑ : ΒΛΛΗ0-ΤΑΗ) 4-10-13 περί έγκρισης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας, αφού εξασφαλίσω  κατά την §6 την σχετική συναίνεση των συνιδιοκτητών σε ισόγειο δώμα  πενταόροφης πολυκατοικίας . Δηλαδή να πληρώσω το παράβολο του νόμου  4178 της παραγράφου 10 του άρθρου 11   . Η αρμόδια πολεοδομία μου  απαντά ότι μπορώ, αλλά μόνο με έκδοση *αδείας δόμησης*. Αλλά μου απαντά επίσης ότι θέλω δικαστική απόφαση για την συναίνεση και όχι την σχετικά συναίνεση όπως ορίζεται με την παράγραφο 6 του ΦΕΚ Β Αρ. Φύλλου 2605 15/10/2013  με αρ. Οικ 55174 .

----------

